# LRM SAN MATEO BIKE PICS



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There coming up in one sec. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

yaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

one sec already passed!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

its been a sec :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still uploading but I got one pic that wil get everyones attention coming up.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

STOP POSTIN PUTO'S.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that electric bill was to high for to go to take my bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2007, 10:16 PM~8647533
> *STOP POSTIN PUTO'S.
> *


huh?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know whats fuckin stupid is when they charge more for electricity then to enter your bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8647603
> *you know whats fuckin stupid is when they charge more for electricity then to enter your bike
> *


thats why i never fk with it.. i bring my own power..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to take a while but eres one to start with.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 09:23 PM~8647603
> *you know whats fuckin stupid is when they charge more for electricity then to enter your bike
> *


shit i know, i build my bike, and show it so i have somthing to put my money into and keep me off the streets and outa trouble but with these damn prices i need to start slangin or somthing.. so until then u wil find me on the streets!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:26 PM~8647651
> *This is going to take a while but eres one to start with.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro lets get crackin on that shit we talked about


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

better have close ups of ur new paint


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: sanjo_nena408, 78Linc, RO.LIFER, sic713, CE 707, KaDa, elcrz78, lowriderlovin65, socios b.c. prez


:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TEAM CALI!!!!!









From left to right....

76 Schwinn, Big9er, Lyrical Nerd, Raiders sequal, Nena, Kada, Blvd Schwinn, Chicanolegacy SF, Sic & Twisted, me. 

Missing from the pic is RO-BC, Aftershock, Tru Gamers. I still havent met you guys. :dunno: I dont remember who else.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 26 2007, 10:28 PM~8647662
> *shit i know, i build my bike, and show it so i have somthing to put my money into and keep me off the streets and outa trouble but with these damn prices i need to start slangin or somthing.. so until then u wil find me on the streets!!
> *


 :roflmao: hit me up when you ready to slang


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 09:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol
fuck u too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Best of show trike. I got more pics coming.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sick u had to flick off tha camera! :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 badass flaaaaaaaaaaag :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CE 707 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 09:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn it thats the second time i missed the the team cali pic!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8647716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8647721
> *Best of show trike. I got more pics coming.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:36 PM~8647772
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


whats your point we already know that :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:36 PM~8647772
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


x5000000000000


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 11:36 PM~8647772
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt make the show after all. richie aka birds59 is the only one that went out there and another bike club member.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:38 PM~8647789
> *whats your point we already know that :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHECKING MY SONS COMPETITION :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 09:36 PM~8647772
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


u aint lieing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:37 PM~8647779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he got those knifes from the flea market sad to see that bullshit wins these days :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: socios b.c. prez, ClassicPlayer, RO.LIFER, 520_low, KaDa, lowforlife, BLVD_SCHWINN, lowriderlovin65, DuezPaid, *showtime*, elcrz78, sic713

:banghead: I cant believe I forgot to get you in the pic homie. Next time for sure. Its was good meeting you.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8647825
> *JUST CHECKING MY SONS COMPETITION :0  :biggrin:
> *


what does your son have


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:43 PM~8647845
> *looks like he got those knifes from the flea market sad to see that bullshit wins these days :angry:
> *


IN ALL HONESTY IT HAS THE POINTS WHERE IT NEEDS THEM AND THATS WHY HE WINS


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8647862
> *what does your son have
> *


SUPRISE SUPRISE...........TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tony O's bike. 1st place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how took the 2 wheel bike sweeps?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8647870
> *IN ALL HONESTY IT HAS THE POINTS WHERE IT NEEDS THEM AND THATS WHY HE WINS
> *


i was just about to say that.. yea it might look ugly, but he has points in all categories..has lots of detail..

i dont like it, but i give em props for holding it down and taking the win.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8647895
> *Tony O's bike. 1st place.
> 
> 
> ...


to much shit on the side of the tanks but other then that its nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8647883
> *SUPRISE SUPRISE...........TRIKE :biggrin:
> *


good luck to you and your sons on your build I know you will have allot of comp in your class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

big9ers, Evil 26"


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:55 PM~8647965
> *good luck to you and your sons on your build I know you will have allot of comp in your class
> *


THANKS BRO! IT MADE ME FEEL A LOT BETTER AFTER SEEING WHAT WON :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:52 PM~8647944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should face the handle bars the other way


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 09:44 PM~8647870
> *IN ALL HONESTY IT HAS THE POINTS WHERE IT NEEDS THEM AND THATS WHY HE WINS
> *


yes he does have points all over, and thats how that bike was build was to chase points, any way you can get points he has it even if it tacky, and i know if he built that bike cuz of taste, homie has no taste in hell!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New forks and Chainguard.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this pic is better.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: RO.LIFER, SIC'N'TWISTED, lowriderlovin65, socios b.c. prez, BLVD_SCHWINN, SUPREME69, azroller, mitchell26, lowridersfinest, lowforlife, wet-n-wild, KaDa, hot$tuff5964, sic713 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 11:00 PM~8648011
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: RO.LIFER, SIC'N'TWISTED, lowriderlovin65, socios b.c. prez, BLVD_SCHWINN, SUPREME69, azroller, mitchell26, lowridersfinest, lowforlife, wet-n-wild, KaDa, hot$tuff5964, sic713 :0
> *


I wonder who all the anonymous people are? :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:01 PM~8648021
> *I wonder who all the anonymous people are?  :dunno:
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

wheres the rest of his bike pics?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8647982
> *THANKS BRO! IT MADE ME FEEL A LOT BETTER AFTER SEEING WHAT WON  :biggrin:
> *


VEGAS IS WHERE YOU WILL SEE YOUR REAL COMP. THAT'S WERE ALL THE BIG DOGS ARE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BIULD THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

3rd best of show?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8647982
> *THANKS BRO! IT MADE ME FEEL A LOT BETTER AFTER SEEING WHAT WON  :biggrin:
> *


don't fool your self cuz there is some real shit coming out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 26 2007, 11:02 PM~8648027
> *wheres the rest of his bike pics?
> *


Were getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Aug 26 2007, 11:03 PM~8648039
> *VEGAS IS WHERE YOU WILL SEE YOUR REAL COMP. THAT'S WERE ALL THE BIG DOGS ARE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BIULD THOUGH.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT WERE WAITING FOR :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:03 PM~8648041
> *3rd best of show?
> 
> 
> ...


don't tell me that those 2 bikes from UCE won cuz there over ratted


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

these bikes suck


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 11:03 PM~8648045
> *don't fool your self cuz there is some real shit coming out
> *


HONESTLY I REALY DONT CARE, JUST BUILDING MY SON A LIL SOMTHING...................AND I THINK IT'S THE "REAL SHIT" :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 11:05 PM~8648064
> *don't tell me that those 2 bikes from UCE won cuz there over ratted and there full custom frames
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2nd place Sweeps trike.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 12:07 AM~8648081
> *2nd place Sweeps trike.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2nd place sweeps


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:07 PM~8648081
> *2nd place Sweeps trike.
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh danny, howed this beat u? looks like a nice bike, but i dont see it!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:10 PM~8648094
> *2nd place sweeps
> 
> 
> ...


tight bike but its full


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 26 2007, 11:11 PM~8648099
> *ohhhh danny, howed this beat u? looks like a nice bike, but i dont see it!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 11:07 PM~8648077
> *
> *


WELL MY SONS BIKE ISN'T OVERRATED IT'S JUST BUILT TO WIN!! DON'T BE MAD, BUILD SOMETHING TO BEAT IT!!! IT'S REALLY EASY TO TALK CRAP, BUT IF YOU ARE, BACK IT UP!!! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No tank. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

maybe i should through some face parts on my bike!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

can someone please tell me how a full custom bike can beat a radical with all modifications..???please explain.also who won best engraving and best plating?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Aug 26 2007, 11:13 PM~8648109
> *WELL MY SONS BIKE ISN'T OVERRATED IT'S JUST BUILT TO WIN!! DON'T BE MAD, BUILD SOMETHING TO BEAT IT!!! IT'S REALLY EASY TO TALK CRAP, BUT IF YOU ARE, BACK IT UP!!! :angry:
> *


don't get me rong I like the bikes and I'm not mad homeboy you don't have nothing for me to be mad about to be mad about :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:03 PM~8648041
> *3rd best of show?
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BIKE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8648159
> *can someone please tell me how a full custom bike can beat a radical with all modifications..???please explain.also who won best engraving and best plating?
> *


best engraving went to the bike from BROWN IMPRESSIONS


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 26 2007, 10:22 PM~8648159
> *can someone please tell me how a full custom bike can beat a radical with all modifications..???please explain.also who won best engraving and best plating?
> *


have points where the radical dont, and detail and quality!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 11:24 PM~8648175
> *best engraving went to the bike from BROWN IMPRESSIONS
> *


The purple one?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:24 PM~8648181
> *The purple one?
> *


YUP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

thanx


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2007, 11:24 PM~8648175
> *best engraving went to the bike from BROWN IMPRESSIONS
> *


 YOU NEED POINTS IN OTHER AREAS TOO, THERE ARE MORE POINTS THEN JUST MOD POINTS. NO MURALS, NO UPHOLSTERY, NO PINSTRIPING ATS A LOT OF POINTS MISSING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Believe it or not, this is the only pic I have of this bike. :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats just about all the pics I got. What happened to drop em? :dunno:

Toyshop, if your reading this, Im sorry but my cell phone battery was pretty much dead when you called. I knew it wasnt going to be a very long conversation. :angry: I will call you in the morning.  Anyone else that tried to call me, Im sorry but shit happens.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8648340
> *Thats just about all the pics I got. What happened to drop em?  :dunno:
> 
> Toyshop, if your reading this, Im sorry but my cell phone battery was pretty much dead when you called. I knew it wasnt going to be a very long conversation.  :angry:  I will call you in the morning.    Anyone else that tried to call me, Im sorry but shit happens.
> *


nice pics bro.. and im sorry i missed you AGAIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next time.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 03:26 PM~8647651
> *This is going to take a while but eres one to start with.
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0 
loooks sweet as raul.
thanks for the pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 12:48 AM~8647907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tony o's bike looks good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:26 PM~8647651
> *This is going to take a while but eres one to start with.
> 
> 
> ...


That must be TACO having fun.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 27 2007, 04:51 AM~8648821
> *That must be TACO having fun.
> *


What happned to you? Should have atleast called and said you wernt coming out. I was expecting a call.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

good show. there were some good bikes out there. as for my bikes being over rated, u just need to realize that these bikes are getting points in everysingle category on the score sheets. there are built to win, and they are not like other bikes that are all cluttered, and have parts just to have them. and if you wanna come on here talkin crap and what not, then fine. but back your stuff up cuz half the people on this site jus come on here and tsalk crap. thay dont have anything to back it up with. and the kind of person that doesn not crticize, if i do, then i keep the comments to myself cuz im a bigger man. coming on here saying stupid shit like that, makes u look like a kid. and this is exactly why i never come on here for that reason.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks for all of the pics socios b.c. prez. i really appreciate it. it was good seeing you again man.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lot of good bikes out there, I liked your'e old paint better socio b.c. prez is the paint finished or you gon put more stuff on it like murals, striping,...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 27 2007, 09:25 AM~8649866
> *lot of good bikes out there, I liked your'e old paint better socio b.c. prez is the paint finished or you gon put more stuff on it like murals, striping,...
> *


Let me explain. :biggrin: I was planning to redo my trike. New murals, pinstripe, paint, etc But I wanted to take my trike to this show cause I havent been to a show this year. After the show I was going to take it back to finish everything else. But, while me and my homie were putting my trike together, we noticed the bondo cracked on the skirt.  So now I gotta repaint it and start over. This bondo is about 10 years old and Im surprised it lasted this long. But its going to get all redone. 










Alot of people told me that they liked it the way it was before but I promise, when you guys see the new version of my trike, it will be 10 times better then before.  That means, no more shows for my trike tis year and no vegas for me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 08:26 AM~8647651
> *This is going to take a while but eres one to start with.
> 
> 
> ...



Bicycle Tipper strikes again hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres the pics of my trike.  


























Whats it going to look like next year? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 27 2007, 08:36 AM~8647772
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


Hey now respect the king of Cali right now. He's your main compeitition out there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 08:52 AM~8647943
> *to much shit on the side of the tanks but other then that its nice
> *



:twak: Hater



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 09:05 AM~8648064
> *don't tell me that those 2 bikes from UCE won cuz there over ratted
> *


x2 I mean they're really clean and very bad ass but Mastermind probably should have won that one on plating, engraving, display, and body mods. The murals score very high though.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8648126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TNT Enforcer forks and Blade Sissybar. :thumbsup:


The pedals are cool lookin


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 27 2007, 09:20 AM~8648143
> *maybe i should through some face parts on my bike!!!
> *



Yeah see they come out bad ass when they're engraved huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime+Aug 27 2007, 09:22 AM~8648159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showstopper bike DOES have details and quality.


IMO the Showstopper bike could add these things to improve point totals:

Mirrors on the handlebars, maybe even a set of mirrors on the forks, mini bee lights, mufflers, upholstered seat with neon light. Talk to Henry's Customs and get an upholstered seat to put on the display. I think that's the main thing that hurts you right now is upholstery.

You also need murals. Take it to Magic and have him put some murals on the frame somewhere. 

Maybe add a continental kit with a custom cover with a bad ass mural.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Aug 27 2007, 09:15 AM~8649789
> *good show. there were some good bikes out there. as for my bikes being over rated, u just need to realize that these bikes are getting points in everysingle category on the score sheets. there are built to win, and they are not like other bikes that are all cluttered, and have parts just to have them. and if you wanna come on here talkin crap and what not, then fine. but back your stuff up cuz half the people on this site jus come on here and tsalk crap. thay dont have anything to back it up with. and the kind of person that doesn not crticize, if i do, then i keep the comments to myself cuz im a bigger man. coming on here saying stupid shit like that, makes u look like a kid. and this is exactly why i never come on here for that reason.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Aug 27 2007, 09:16 AM~8649796
> *thanks for all of the pics socios b.c. prez. i really appreciate it. it was good seeing you again man.
> *


YES, THANK YOU FOR ALL OF THE PICS. IT'S NICE TO SEE WHAT WAS THERE WHEN YOUR NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who won best paint and best mods?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 10:06 AM~8650238
> *Hey now respect the king of Cali right now. He's your main compeitition out there *


not for long


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Aug 27 2007, 10:40 AM~8650566
> *YES, THANK YOU FOR ALL OF THE PICS. IT'S NICE TO SEE WHAT WAS THERE WHEN YOUR NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are welcome. Hopefully I can make it down there one of these days so we can all kick it.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 09:47 AM~8650071
> *Let me explain.  :biggrin:  I was planning to redo my trike. New murals, pinstripe, paint, etc But I wanted to take my trike to this show cause I havent been to a show this year. After the show I was going to take it back to finish everything else. But, while me and my homie were putting my trike together, we noticed the bondo cracked on the skirt.    So now I gotta repaint it and start over. This bondo is about 10 years old and Im surprised it lasted this long. But its going to get all redone.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8650838
> *
> *


I rather see him take his time and blow everyone away with his new bike than to show at vegas whit a half finished project  

btw good to hear your'e redoing your'e bike can't wait to see the results


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will not dissapoint anyone. Just give me some time.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah its not easy to finish a trike in 2 months, i know what i'm tallin about lol :biggrin: 

like lowlife said just take you're time, but spypics can always do good :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2007, 11:24 AM~8651062
> *yeah its not easy to finish a trike in 2 months, i know what i'm tallin about lol  :biggrin:
> 
> like lowlife said just take you're time, but spypics can always do good  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2007, 11:24 AM~8651062
> *yeah its not easy to finish a trike in 2 months, i know what i'm tallin about lol  :biggrin:
> 
> like lowlife said just take you're time, but spypics can always do good  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know about spy pics but I will hook you guys up with some pics of my trike while I was building it in the random pics topic.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Aug 27 2007, 09:15 AM~8649789
> *good show. there were some good bikes out there. as for my bikes being over rated, u just need to realize that these bikes are getting points in everysingle category on the score sheets. there are built to win, and they are not like other bikes that are all cluttered, and have parts just to have them. and if you wanna come on here talkin crap and what not, then fine. but back your stuff up cuz half the people on this site jus come on here and tsalk crap. thay dont have anything to back it up with. and the kind of person that doesn not crticize, if i do, then i keep the comments to myself cuz im a bigger man. coming on here saying stupid shit like that, makes u look like a kid. and this is exactly why i never come on here for that reason.
> *


I'm not saying that I don't like your bikes cuz I do there or not cluttered and my bad for offending you guys


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8650596
> *not for long
> *


What about your bomb that you're building? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 27 2007, 11:55 AM~8651280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously regret not getting more pics of those bikes plus your bomb. I really like what you did in the engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2007, 01:43 PM~8650596
> *not for long
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8651724
> *I seriously regret not getting more pics of those bikes plus your bomb. I really like what you did in the engine.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah your bomb came out tight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 09:45 PM~8651212
> *I'm not saying that I don't like your bikes  cuz I do  there or not cluttered and my bad for offending you guys
> *



baka baka baka BS, you got called out and now you're tryin to dig yourself out of that hole 


:biggrin: J/K brotha. 

It is true though, those are the only sweepstakes winning bikes that are not cluttered. I clutter my bike with all kinds of crap and I still don't win :banghead: I'm gonna have to bust out the waffle iron and potato peeler acessories. Bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

tony o...your right the only thing missing is upholstry. but if you look really close you can see that the bike is covered with ghost murals. also i have mirrors why do i need two sets? and as far as those muffler pipes go my bike dosent have a motor what do i need muffler pipes for?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 01:13 PM~8651933
> *baka baka baka  BS, you got called out and now you're tryin to dig yourself out of that hole
> :biggrin:    J/K  brotha.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: don't bother me none there entitled to there own opinion I know what I can do and thats coo with me I didn't do my bike for the shows I did it for my self and finish something me and my dad started when he was alive thats all that matter to me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 11:27 PM~8652015
> *:roflmao:  don't bother me none there entitled to there own opinion I know what I can do and thats coo with me I didn't do my bike for the shows I did it for my self and finish something me and my dad started when he was alive thats all that matter to me
> *



That's good man family projects that keep the family together are great :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice pics guys. and Tony bike came out nice.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 01:30 PM~8652034
> *That's good man family projects that keep the family together are great :thumbsup:
> *


thats true I might build something soon but I'm not going to rush it good luck on your new bike bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 11:45 AM~8651724
> *I seriously regret not getting more pics of those bikes plus your bomb. I really like what you did in the engine.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU  
IF YOU EVER DO TAKE ANY JUST PM THEM MY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2007, 05:06 PM~8652290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks really clean definately in my top ten  
:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

NEW HANDLEBARS SIC???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

props to every one who showed from lil 
nice paint job raul be waitin till next year 
maybe be my year to shine i doubt since uce fucks me over ha oh wells 
but nice bikes n shit 
nice show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I WENT HOME WITH MY USUAL 1ST IN STREET AND BEST USE OF ACCESORIES

SO IM HAPPY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2007, 02:24 PM~8652473
> *NEW HANDLEBARS SIC????  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2007, 03:06 PM~8652290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok here is my inputs of the show and i dont care if anyone likes it or not so read carefully. first of i had a grea ttime meeting up with everyone it was cool seeing yall that i know and ones i have never met you guys are hella cool and the ones i never met now know who taco is and how he is in person a big goof ball anyways the show was good except the awards that where given out now im not hating but it was clear as day that there was a lil bit of shady shit going on. i mean you cant tell me that showstopper didnt have bad ass engraving and enough mods on his frame to win sweepstakes. they gave sweepstakes to a aftershock and if im not mistaken that bike took third in his class. as for murals same shit they gave it to a guy whos murals were so small and not easy to see what it was the guy was hella cool and had a nice bike but in my opinion someone else should of won it i honestly thought me mastermind and a few other bikes could of gotten it. also on best plating come on man ya gotta be kidding me but other than that it was a good show and i had fun it sucks that there had to be some fucked up judging but o well great show and good seeing yall


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 27 2007, 05:18 PM~8653507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

also like i said before the judging was wacked for special awards. sorry aftershock but how can u sit here and say it is all points bro so what you are saying and no disrespect but your saying that your bike scored the highest between you and mastermind im sorry but i honestly dont think so mabey cause you have some gold but damn everything else im sure he scored higher i personally dont see how a 3rd place full custom wiped out a 1st place radical custom for sweepstakes sorry man but thats why people on here are mabey hating or giving there 2 cents just like i am. if i was judging shit would of been judged right you would of gotten best graphics like you did and i would of probably gave u first in category but not in sweeps brpother sorry but anywas good luck the rest of the year and we will see who gets what in vegas this year 

dont take this as bad posting but its just my opinion


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 27 2007, 02:10 PM~8652321
> *THANK YOU
> IF YOU EVER DO TAKE ANY JUST PM THEM MY WAY  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe next weekend if you take it to the Streetlow show. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 04:33 PM~8653612
> *Maybe next weekend if you take it to the Streetlow show.  :0
> *


bring your trike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lots of nice bikes sic love those handle bars ! and raul love the fenders and cant wait for you to redo the whole trike paint !


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey sic it was good meeting you fool see u in vegas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 27 2007, 04:47 PM~8653726
> *hey sic it was good meeting you fool see u in vegas
> *


for sure.........now quit bitching :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol ya know what i told raul i was like damn sic is cool but you can tell his ass a smart ass lol you fucking guy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8653875
> *lol ya know what i told raul i was like damn sic is cool but you can tell his ass a smart ass lol you fucking guy
> *


i just talk alot of shit and fuck around to make the long day go by fast :biggrin: 
and whoever dont like it..........fuck 'em :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey buddy did i ask you for a fucking excuse


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 27 2007, 05:21 PM~8653983
> *hey buddy did i ask you for a fucking excuse
> *


it's not my excuse, its my reason


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 28 2007, 02:32 AM~8653602
> *also like i said before the judging was wacked for special awards. sorry aftershock but how can u sit here and say it is all points bro so what you are saying and no disrespect but your saying that your bike scored the highest  between you and mastermind im sorry but i honestly dont think so mabey cause you have some gold but damn everything else im sure he scored higher i personally dont see how a 3rd place full custom wiped out a 1st place radical custom for sweepstakes sorry man but thats why people on here are mabey hating or giving there 2 cents just like i am. if i was judging shit would of been judged right you would of gotten best graphics like you did and i would of probably gave u first in category but not in sweeps brpother sorry but anywas good luck the rest of the year and we will see who gets what in vegas this year
> 
> dont take this as bad posting but its just my opinion
> *


Honestly as a non biased judge here's how I think it would have gone down category by category:

Aftershock had Mastermind on:

murals, graphics, upholstery, and paint (close though)

Mastermind had Aftershock on:

Engraving, body mods, parts, craftsmanship (radical frame)

Plating was probably tight because Aftershock has the gold. Display possibly went to Aftershock only because its upholstered and mirrored.

It was close but Aftershock kills on murals. How do I know? I used to beat him with my old Tombstone bike before he got murals. The only thing he added later on was murals and ever since then I've never been able to beat him so don't understimate the point total clean murals gives you :thumbsup: I mean Tombstone's old frame was a 30 point frame hands down but I have been beaten even with Fantasy bike and that's a Semi custom but Fantasy kicked my ass in plating, engraving, and paint.

All in all I say the point system is a little more fair nowadays so that even a full can bust out and beat a radical if he excells in other categories. 

If I were to judge both bikes side by side I'd give it to Mastermind but it would be less than a 5 point difference because of the differences in everything. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Aug 28 2007, 02:21 AM~8653537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice handlebars :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony shut up for once lol no i see what your saying but still man if both bikes where side by side mastermind would get it man simple as that aftershock is cool man but still i dont feel like he should of won to tell ya the truth i really dont care but i hate to see a friend and buisness buddy lose


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 28 2007, 03:32 AM~8654075
> *tony shut up for once lol no i see what your saying but still man if both bikes where side by side mastermind would get it man simple as that aftershock is cool man but still i dont feel like he should of won to tell ya the truth i really dont care but i hate to see a friend and buisness buddy lose
> *


x2 Mastermind should have had the edge by some points to win it but eh what ya gonna do? :dunno:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 10:47 AM~8650071
> *Let me explain.  :biggrin:  I was planning to redo my trike. New murals, pinstripe, paint, etc But I wanted to take my trike to this show cause I havent been to a show this year. After the show I was going to take it back to finish everything else. But, while me and my homie were putting my trike together, we noticed the bondo cracked on the skirt.    So now I gotta repaint it and start over. This bondo is about 10 years old and Im surprised it lasted this long. But its going to get all redone.
> 
> 
> ...


I could repaint it for you by Vegas. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2007, 03:47 AM~8654205
> *I could repaint it for you by Vegas. :cheesy:
> *



Uh huh suuuurrrrreee Vegas 2008 :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 06:56 PM~8654278
> *Uh huh suuuurrrrreee  Vegas 2008 :roflmao:
> *


Your bike made it to Denver. :angry: 

And if my memory is correct, the frame was the only part that made it to Denver.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 27 2007, 04:32 PM~8653602
> *also like i said before the judging was wacked for special awards. sorry aftershock but how can u sit here and say it is all points bro so what you are saying and no disrespect but your saying that your bike scored the highest  between you and mastermind im sorry but i honestly dont think so mabey cause you have some gold but damn everything else im sure he scored higher i personally dont see how a 3rd place full custom wiped out a 1st place radical custom for sweepstakes sorry man but thats why people on here are mabey hating or giving there 2 cents just like i am. if i was judging shit would of been judged right you would of gotten best graphics like you did and i would of probably gave u first in category but not in sweeps brpother sorry but anywas good luck the rest of the year and we will see who gets what in vegas this year
> 
> dont take this as bad posting but its just my opinion
> *


thats coo. i understand what u mean. one thing though, it wasnt a third place full custom, it was a first. u have to remember, lil sweet and sour won sweepstakes, not me. my bike was even bumped down a category and i had placed third. but its hard to say what the judges were looking at. i didnt really pay attnetion to the bike that got beat, but the only thing i could say is that wutever happened, hapened.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

this goes to everyone. aftershock DID NOT win sweepstakes. lil sweet and sour did. i had both bikes under my name. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

even still it shouldnt of beat mastermind


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i like that sweet n sour bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2007, 03:59 AM~8654303
> *Your bike made it to Denver. :angry:
> 
> And if my memory is correct, the frame was the only part that made it to Denver.
> *



True true it did make it to Denver. Just make sure you hook Taco up on time bro, he needs it :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2007, 07:58 PM~8655437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics bro


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 27 2007, 05:47 PM~8654205
> *I could repaint it for you by Vegas. :cheesy:
> *


Are you going to paint it in a bathtub too? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey it made tonys bike win sweeps that day


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 10:58 AM~8650176
> *Heres the pics of my trike.
> 
> 
> ...


i knew there was gonna be something new done to it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

too much replying, not enough pictures :angry:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

being the owner of mastermind and the showstopper your right the shows over whats done is done well see you in vegas with a new and improved mastermind.so move on to another topic. thanks.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 27 2007, 09:57 PM~8656501
> *being the owner of mastermind and the showstopper your right the shows over whats done is done well see you in vegas with a new and improved mastermind.so move on to another topic.  thanks.
> *



thats what im talking about rene


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DISQUALIFIED?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8656753
> *DISQUALIFIED?
> *


that was just one side of the bike. it wasnt disqualified


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 27 2007, 09:57 PM~8656501
> *being the owner of mastermind and the showstopper your right the shows over whats done is done well see you in vegas with a new and improved mastermind.so move on to another topic.  thanks.
> *


good luck to you it was coo talking to bro your coo people


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8648002
> *New forks and Chainguard.
> 
> 
> ...


I took a pics of big9ers bike , but didnt even notice the forks & chainguard
it looks BADASS! . ever thought of putting an extended crown?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8648002
> *New forks and Chainguard.
> 
> 
> ...


love the new look of the bike ! the forks make have a whole new look love the forks who did them raul ?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 09:40 PM~8656925
> *love the new look of the bike ! the forks make have a whole new look love the forks who did them raul ?
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 27 2007, 11:41 PM~8656932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there a up close of the cylinder it pointing down ?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 09:40 PM~8656925
> *love the new look of the bike ! the forks make have a whole new look love the forks who did them raul ?
> *


raul made them yes


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 27 2007, 09:39 PM~8656911
> *I took a pics of big9ers bike , but didnt even notice the forks & chainguard
> it looks BADASS! . ever thought of putting an extended crown?
> *


oops! thanks bro. never thought of the extended crown. i will check it out though :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 09:43 PM~8656955
> *is there a up close of the cylinder it pointing down ?
> *


na just took that one pic sorry.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 27 2007, 10:48 PM~8656994
> *na just took that one pic sorry.
> *


who did your engraving?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Anymore pics? anybody?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2007, 09:51 PM~8657013
> *who did your engraving?
> *


on which bike?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

green 26


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 27 2007, 09:54 PM~8657035
> *Anymore pics? anybody?
> *


whats going on bro?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2007, 09:54 PM~8657040
> *green 26
> *


gino's engraving out of fresno.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 05:29 PM~8654046
> *Honestly as a non biased judge here's how I think it would have gone down category by category:
> 
> Aftershock had Mastermind on:
> ...



DAMN IT TONYO!!!!!!! YOU REALLY NEED TO GET A WOMAN HOMIE, TYPYING TO MUCH ON LAYITLOW TELLS US YOUR A LONELY MAN :biggrin: IF I MAKE IT TO VEGAS IM GONNA BUY YOU THE UGLIEST WHORE ON THE STRIP  J/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 27 2007, 10:56 PM~8657054
> *gino's engraving out of fresno.
> *


 :0 i thought i knew who it was im getting my shit engraved by him too. pm me what he charged


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8657104
> *:0 i thought i knew who it was im getting my shit engraved by him too. pm me what he charged
> *


pm sent


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 27 2007, 10:55 PM~8657045
> *whats going on bro?
> *


wuzzup bro, congrates on your trophie


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 27 2007, 10:12 PM~8657144
> *wuzzup bro, congrates on your trophie
> *


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 27 2007, 09:57 PM~8656501
> *being the owner of mastermind and the showstopper your right the shows over whats done is done well see you in vegas with a new and improved mastermind.so move on to another topic.  thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BEST PART OF THE SHOW! :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 27 2007, 11:34 PM~8657242
> *BEST PART OF THE SHOW!  :yes:
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 27 2007, 11:26 PM~8657201
> *:thumbsup:
> *



I SECOND THAT NOTION DO IT UP FOR THE HATERZ I SAY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 28 2007, 07:06 AM~8656001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey as long as I'm hittin it :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 10:06 PM~8656001
> *Are you going to paint it in a bathtub too?  :biggrin:
> *


Whatever it takes. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2007, 10:33 AM~8659822
> *Whatever it takes.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the offer homie but I think I got it covered.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

posting up da bike pics i took.......dam bikes have came along way compared to back in the early 80's when we had our shit................nice work to everyone!!

back in the day..1983...hahaha









2007


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

the gold trike is clean. who did the paint?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8647695
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahah.. raul has that superman pose.. with his chest out..


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8647721
> *Best of show trike. I got more pics coming.
> 
> 
> ...


is this bike still out there i was told it was done for good two years ago


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can you read the topic dumbass 2007 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 17 2008, 04:01 PM~9720396
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


i hope your not tellin me no fool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

